# Programm um ........



## janosch (18. Januar 2004)

HI!

Ich suche ein Programm mit dem mann Netzwerkpläne,Flußdiagramme usw. erstellen kann. Kennt ihr ein paar gute ?
Bitte keine M$ Produkte wie MS Visio das mark ich net  

Wäre auch ganz gut wenn es nicht so teuer ist oder besser noch ein Freeware toll .

mfg janosch


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Januar 2004)

Hi,

also für Pläne oder Diagramme kann man immer wieder die guten Vektorprogramme empfehlen. Kuck mal auf  http://www.macromedia.com und lad Dir die Trial-Version von Freehand runter, da ist das alles recht einfach, aus eigener Erfahrung. Wenn da Fragen sind, die Leute im Forum sind sehr kompetent


----------

